# Forgot to mention my results



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

On my X-ray , my ankle is fine but I really wasn't worried about that.

Still have heard nothing on bloodwork results...don't know if that's good or bad.

The blood was drawn Tuesday morning.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Over here, no news is good news.If they don't ring you....they don't want to see you...good!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

That is what I'm hoping, but in the past I've called when they didn't and when they went to check my lab they said I they didn't get any results because my blood clotted.  This has happened twice already with me.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, I suppose at least that is not bad news..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Cheer up; nothing you can do about it today....it is raining here; again. Mini-tornadoes, lightning strikes, power cuts, same old, same old.....I am really fed up with it all!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 26, 2014)

If they didn't get results, CeeCee, you'd think they would contact you for another test.   I would be very perturbed in not hearing something...anything!  Great news on the ankle!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Sometimes "they" can be outrageously slow giving a person the results! but we can only hope when there is something really wrong they remember to tell us!

I'm glad your ankle is OK.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, my drs office is slow in giving results so I kind of expected that....but no news is good news, yeah right, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Cheer up; nothing you can do about it today....it is raining here; again. Mini-tornadoes, lightning strikes, power cuts, same old, same old.....I am really fed up with it all!



I didn't realize you got tornados!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

Katybug said:


> If they didn't get results, CeeCee, you'd think they would contact you for another test.   I would be very perturbed in not hearing something...anything!  Great news on the ankle!



Thanks Katy, I wasn't that worried about the ankle...things of that nature don't scare me...I won't die because of it.


Bloodwork on the other hand can show all kinds of terrible things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Bloodwork on the other hand can show all kinds of terrible things.



That's why I attend the School of Not-Knowing. 

I might have all sorts of exotic diseases swirling around inside of me, but as I haven't seen a doctor in over 30 years I'll never know.

... and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucky boy....perhaps I will marry you instead....no, you snore..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

But he only sleeps a few hours and you are up really really late...maybe it could work!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's why I attend the School of Not-Knowing.
> 
> I might have all sorts of exotic diseases swirling around inside of me, but as I haven't seen a doctor in over 30 years I'll never know.
> 
> ... and I'm happy with that.



Thats the way I'd like to be but I have thyroid problems so to get my Synthroid prescription I have to visit a dr...then tney always want to do all kinds of tests.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee, 

Bad news is when they call to tell you that you have 2 more spots near the face that needs to be removed.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

That is bad but at least it's removed, if not that would be really bad news.

I always wait til I visit my sister in New Jersey, who has a husband who is a doctor ...then I show him anything that has me worried and he usually says its nothing.  I wish I lived with them, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Thats the way I'd like to be but I have thyroid problems so to get my Synthroid prescription I have to visit a dr...then tney always want to do all kinds of tests.



Oh, I know - the latest iteration of this is watching my roomie go through all of her operations. The tests are endless, half the time she doesn't even know what they're testing for, but I'm sure the insurance is paying out so the docs are happy.

Poor thing got arterial stents inserted on both sides of her neck and she's got 2 long scars going from the ear to the throat - I told her she looks like the Bride of Frankenstein.

... for a lady with medical problems, she hits pretty hard. :hopelessness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Lucky boy....perhaps I will marry you instead....no, you snore..





CeeCee said:


> But he only sleeps a few hours and you are up really really late...maybe it could work!



And there's always these things ...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> And there's always these things ...
> 
> View attachment 4646




Didnt work on the jerk...still snored.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Didnt work on the jerk...still snored.



Yeah, I kind of doubted that they would work. A clothespin would probably be much better. 

... or the living-room sofa.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

A clothespin on his nose and duct tape on his mouth would have done the job!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> A clothespin on his nose and duct tape on his mouth would have done the job!!



Kinky ... and scary!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I kind of doubted that they would work. A clothespin would probably be much better.
> 
> ... or the living-room sofa.




He ended up in the guest bedroom most of the time!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> He ended up in the guest bedroom most of the time!



I usually got a cat placed on my face, butt first.

THAT will wake you up and stop the snoring pretty quickly!


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

Good morning to all, CeeCee how long has your thyroid been wacky? Mine went out of orbit 6years ago, and I too worry each month when they draw blood from my rolling veins. Phil, you sound like my hubby, he was never sick a day, until he was 69, Then I had h*** getting him to go to the VA. They operated, and now he is back too his smug old self. Other than that, he's never even had a headache, a cold, or the sniffles. Makes me wonder about the powers that be. We're they having a giggle by joining us together?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm sure my day will come - that's why I'm enjoying myself so much now! 

They say opposites attract - maybe that's it in your case.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

Ina said:


> Good morning to all, CeeCee how long has your thyroid been wacky? Mine went out of orbit 6years ago, and I too worry each month when they draw blood from my rolling veins. Phil, you sound like my hubby, he was never sick a day, until he was 69, Then I had h*** getting him to go to the VA. They operated, and now he is back too his smug old self. Other than that, he's never even had a headache, a cold, or the sniffles. Makes me wonder about the powers that be. We're they having a giggle by joining us together?




Seems like all my life, in my early twenties though.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I usually got a cat placed on my face, butt first.
> 
> THAT will wake you up and stop the snoring pretty quickly!




Hmmmm.......yes, it probably would!

Could have said something...but I didn't.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> CeeCee,
> 
> Bad news is when they call to tell you that you have 2 more spots near the face that needs to be removed.


mg: They remove your face?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


>







Wonder what his face smells like when he gets up??


----------



## gar (Jan 26, 2014)

Bad news is when they tell you not to buy any green bananas.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Wonder what his face smells like when he gets up??


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

gar said:


> Bad news is when they tell you not to buy any green bananas.



Yep Gary, I have to agree that is bad news!!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Really, would have never guessed, lol.

My dogs breath smells like jerky treats.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> My dogs breath smells like jerky treats.



Hmmm, not related to the final disappearance of your favorite Jerk is it????  You know that statute of limitations is still running . . .


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

All these threads are getting confused in my mind; I think I will be reincarnated in a hotel room with Michael Schumacher, but there will be dust under the bed. I will be singing 'Jumping Jack Flash' and the bedspread will be a flag of Australia.

To bed, perchance to dream...


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> All these threads are getting confused in my mind; I think I will be reincarnated in a hotel room with Michael Schumacher, but there will be dust under the bed. I will be singing 'Jumping Jack Flash' and the bedspread will be a flag of Australia.
> 
> To bed, perchance to dream...



At long last, our leader has risen.  I will follow you anywhere!


----------

